# "Aren't you a little old to be playing with slingshots?"



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

I was asked this yesterday at work, while working on my first homemade slingshot. (I'm allowed to use the shop on break time)
It's kind of sad to think that some people think this way. It's a fun sport, minimal cost, gets you outside and connecting with others (even if it's online).
So, personally, I don't see a downside to it.

Has anyone else run into this attitude about the sport?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I feel a bit sad for people that think that way about life and living, keeping a youthful attitude is a fantastic way to live life. I am not saying, be an immature adult. Just stay youthful at heart and life is way more fun and enjoyable.

When people say stuff like that is like you are enjoying a great day and you walk through a horrible fart smell. It is only temporary.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I agree with everything Ray said. The odd time, I get an odd look. But most of my interactions and anyone my wife tells them "My husband makes slingshots, he shoots them in the yard, takes pictures of them and spends hours making them", they thing it's a good thing...at least that's what they let me perceive.

When I post the odd build on Instagram, one of my wife's best friends is always one of the first to "like" it.

Again, I feel sorry for people who think adults can't enjoy this kind of stuff as well as be a husband, father, provider and well respected members of society. I guess if I spent as much time as some adults who sit around watching the news and reading the newspaper, I wouldn't have time for slingshots. But I don't do either of those things.

I'm also one of the only 40+ guys you see out playing street hockey and soccer with their kids, having water fights at the beech and making fake poo when we find clay at our local spot camping (my wife shakes her head at this one). I guess I haven't really grown up, but I like it that way.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Sometimes it happens  but this is just a sign we have to educate people on the topic 

I do like to come up with the benefits. Sunshine, outdoors, light walks etc. Highlight the exciting international scenery. Competitions etc. Talking about custom slingshots.

Once I made a lecture at an art university about them. People were surprised and defensive at the beginning and super excited in the end.

It's patience and if people see how happy you are with the hobby, you will be asked to show more!

Cheers,

T


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I've had run-ins with 'em Blacksmith. Often they're the same people who brag on working 100 hours a week- like it's a good thing. Devoid of any sense of play, they stick with that line of reasoning through the exhaustion, ulcers, heart disease, substance abuse, and broken relationships, all the while proclaiming their success. I work so I can play, and I'm proud of my toys.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

My wife is one of these... In our case I get where she is coming from. She grew up using them. Where we come from they are a gateway to 'real' shooting equipment. So she sees it as I have sold out to a cheaper more easy to do and stigmatised offering. Its not the sort of thing our peers would understand or even tolerate unless there were a specific reason. And only as a pest control...

Sad really think its a great sport and as a hobby offers so much. With very few if any drawbacks.


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

I was honestly surprised to see how many You Tube videos there were about Slingshot competitions and championships.
I like the way the Spanish do it, with those skeet targets. But the mess is probably a big drawback.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I enjoy marksmanship whether with a rifle, pistol or slingshot .My community frowns on me shooting the first two in my back yard and so far there ok with the slingshot. I'm a grown man I'll do what I like as long as its not hurting nobody.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I like hunting shooting guns bows and slingshots and unless I know you really good and think you will not give me a bad time about it i keep my hobbys to my self for that very reason . Anything perceived as a weapon or toy some people will not understand . It is what it is .


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I also had that experience, but, then, I know in advance that in my surroundings most of the people will think that way. So, I am not surprised neither annoyed when that happens, and also I do not discus or show my slingshots - or my sport if you want - around so that for the most of the time I have no problems.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have encountered them also. Mostly they get a "Wa'chu talkin' 'bout?" look from me, followed by a snort. I have found that most people that say that usually have a completely different idea about what a slingshot is than WE The Enlightened, until I show them some that I have made and other beauties that I have received. After that, they are much less derisive. I enjoy shooting, but I really enjoy tinkering and building. (Pausing on sanding one to reply) Turning common materials or outright trash into functional and even beautiful pieces is very gratifying. Lady Flipgun has spent more at Starbucks this month than I have on my hobby for a year. So blow a raspberry at them and keep goin' . :banana:


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Like Royleonard, I'm a shooter as well and enjoy the marksmanship aspect of slingshots. I find that among my friends who are into firearms, many started out shooting slingshots as kids, but most never went back. And now, when I show them how advanced the slingshot has become and what it can do, they 'get it' right away, and a few are now back shooting them again.

Just like old times, but better!


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

People laugh because people don't realise how powerful a slingshot is


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Here in Arkansas it's still a child's toy so for me it's a perfect fit. I never really grew up. When I talk about them my friends just smile and go on. They get a kick out of how excited I get when expecting sling mail or when a new rubber hits the market. If they are too busy to play with toys it's ok with me. You know at my age I could get old quite easily. Mrs Joe doesn't seem to mind so I think I'll just stay young and keep shootn.


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

jazz said:


> I also had that experience, but, then, I know in advance that in my surroundings most of the people will think that way. So, I am not surprised neither annoyed when that happens, and also I do not discus or show my slingshots - or my sport if you want - around so that for the most of the time I have no problems.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> jazz


I'm lucky in that several of the guys at work seem to like/appreciate slingshots. I showed them my Tac Driver and they thought it was pretty cool.
One of them asked me where I got it from and I gave him the web address.
Who knows, I may have recruited someone new to this sport!


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

Had someone question my slingshot once.

I put a hole through a piece of metal siding and he went away.


----------

